
The Surgeon Who Removed His Own Appendix - J3L2404
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/antarctica-1961-a-soviet-surgeon-has-to-remove-his-own-appendix/72445/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Some discussion from when this was posted just over a year ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1053148>

Includes several references to equally incredible/bizarre feats.

------
6ren
An advertisement on AU TV featured a layman (not a surgeon) who attempted his
own appendectomy. He didn't complete it himself (rushed to hospital) but an
interview clip with a surgeon said he had performed other operations before,
and "his technique was pretty good". I really enjoyed hearing his
appreciation. I have no idea if this is online somewhere, but it was an ad.
for medical insurance.

------
jackdavies79
Personally I find shaving in the mirror challenging :-)

~~~
piramida
now imagine the same in antarctica, when drunk, without a sharp blade (no
electric razor ofc) and no light :) add extreme pain that can drop you
unconscious at any moment... some serious preparation would be needed, hard to
imagine what he must have been going through.

------
doki_pen
Not that this isn't amazing, but is it really toughness and bravery to do
what's necessary to save your own life?

~~~
jeffdavis
"Not that this isn't amazing, but is it really toughness and bravery to do
what's necessary to save your own life?"

Yes.

